# ZK Starts off Adopt a Cat Month with a BOOM!



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0118 1039 51


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Say it isn't so........

I have a sneeky suspicion that boom is gonna get louder!!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I am wondering what happened to this boom?

0310 3490 0002 1034 7593


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Swany said:


> I am wondering what happened to this boom?
> 
> 0310 3490 0002 1034 7593


That boom was reported and GREATLY appreciated...maybe under the "Thank god it's Friday" in the bomb section??


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Yup, thats exzctly where it was. Dont know how I missed that.:crazy: Just making sure it went to the right place. And now, ... :focus: I hope you sent that cat overnight. It might get stuffy in that box.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

blah blah blah little Meow boom!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sending out this afternoon Capt. Meow !!!!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

I think that may be a boom heard across the US


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice Kipp! Where she lands nobody knows, not yet anyways.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> Nice Kipp! Where she lands nobody knows, not yet anyways.


All of Zilla Killas Inc knows where this one is landing...Shawns is even launching today and he isn't even in the country!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> All of Zilla Killas Inc knows where this one is landing...Shawns is even launching today and he isn't even in the country!


Thats how talented we are ! layball:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like ZK has decided to come out of hiding after their sniper attacks and nuclear bombing from the big 3 last week. Let's see if they have something planned to make up for the pounding the received last week.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

You mean the Big 3 + 1 !! Dont think for a minute that your in the clear.......... :wave:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> You mean the Big 3 + 1 !! Dont think for a minute that your in the clear.......... :wave:


+1

Max Gas=:boom:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> You mean the Big 3 + 1 !! Dont think for a minute that your in the clear.......... :wave:


Bring it ZK! It's gonna take more than a little return firecracker to make me go away or be quiet.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Another kitty takes flight!!!

9505 5000 3262 1152 0000 44

Expected time of flight 48 hours!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

48 Hours? Next send via airship for 4 hour delivery!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> 48 Hours? Next send via airship for 4 hour delivery!


Dont you tell a ZK what to do !!!! :-x


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

What a cute name, Zilla Killa's... The cross hairs do not stay in one location for long. Anyone affiliated or pledging allegiance to ZK beware!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Dont you tell a ZK what to do !!!! :-x


Now people are starting to boss the ZK around. Your powers are dwindling fast. hwell:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Dont you tell a ZK what to do !!!! :-x


Someone's getting lippy with the pink pony.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Dont you tell a ZK what to do !!!! :-x


Looks like the ZK's are gettin a little testy. :dance:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> What a cute name, Zilla Killa's... The cross hairs do not stay in one location for long. Anyone affiliated or pledging allegiance to ZK beware!


Ehhhh, don't listen to this clown, ZK is strong and unified....we are still an elite bombing unit that will continue our strikes no matter how people counter act our missions. We have survived attacks from the biggest and baddest smokers on the planet and we sent more out today...so, 2spdcat, do you really want to "poke the bear"? (oh, and it WILL be 2 by the time we are done with you)


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

You may have survived the first wave, but it's far from over. Most of the primary targets have already been hit, now it's time for a second wave! 

I also see that some ZK are not too forthcoming with their affiliation, that has SCARED written all over it!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Abe, Abe, Abe........We know how bad you wanna join forces with us.......


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

We survived a tidal wave....anything that anyone else throws at us (anyone that isn't Ron, Dave, and Jim) will merely be a slight splash from a puddle...and maybe one of our pant legs gets damp....nothing to worry about.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Abe, Abe, Abe........We know how bad you wanna join forces with us.......


Lol....good one Keith. Join forces, that's hilarious. I forgot, did his bombs have crosshairs on them last week?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

max gas said:


> Lol....good one Keith. Join forces, that's hilarious. I forgot, did his bombs have crosshairs on them last week?


You are mistaking "cross-hairs" with "hairs across your ass"...you guys all have the latter.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Kipp, are you upset because I left off a sticker of your favorite princess last week?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

max gas said:


> Kipp, are you upset because I left off a sticker of your favorite princess last week?


I do like Ariel...she is hot!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> You are mistaking "cross-hairs" with "hairs across your ass"...you guys all have the latter.


You tell 'em Kipp!!:kev:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I do like Ariel...she is hot!


Lol!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I do like Ariel...she is hot!


Sucker for a red head huh? I can see the appeal :wink:


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

dc# 0310 3490 0002 1031 2492


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Sucker for a red head huh? I can see the appeal :wink:


Red head?!? I thought it was the mermaid body


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Get her out of the water, and she cant run from ya.


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

Cigar cat is subscribing to this thread...


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Kitty missile has been fired Captain Cat!

0310 2640 0000 1435 2560


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Meow! 

0310 0480 0002 3837 6607 

Rowr!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

there are hairballs everywhere


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> We survived a tidal wave....anything that anyone else throws at us (anyone that isn't Ron, Dave, and Jim) will merely be a slight splash from a puddle...and maybe one of our pant legs gets damp....nothing to worry about.


I think the puddles are from the ZKs pissing their pants when they were annihalated last week.......here pussy pussy, I mean kitty kitty...... you guys need to lay off the catnip, it's starting to warp your judgement.:crazy:


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Did these launch from the ZK headquarters?









LOL!!!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

angryeaglesfan said:


> I think the puddles are from the ZKs pissing their pants when they were annihalated last week.......here pussy pussy, I mean kitty kitty...... you guys need to lay off the catnip, it's starting to warp your judgement.:crazy:


Wow...! 
We are surrounded by ZK haters...

At least some of the "haters" actually attempt to do something.:kev:

Long Live ZK!!

"stop hatin and start participatin" - Vince Vaughn in Be Cool


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

The ZK's are in serious need of therapy for these relentless attacks on innocent victims. I may have to start a support group for all of us damaged victims.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Back to adopt a cat month for a moment. My Humane Society employed fiancee is having a little lolcat fun: http://www.facebook.com/notes/spoka...ne-society/caption-our-cats/10150630131755529


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

We have lift off!

03102010000150213102


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> You are mistaking "cross-hairs" with "hairs across your ass"...you guys all have the latter.


This is very true, but I certainly don't let them get in the way of my aim!:gn


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Abe, Abe, Abe........We know how bad you wanna join forces with us.......


Join forces? You're reign is short lived...


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

How long do you freeze a cat to avoid beetles?


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

dc # 0123456789 Launched Today !!


----------

